# How to build a Modular Mausoleum: Part 1



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

In my first tutorial series, I am showing how I build a mausolem for Halloween that can be that can be taken apart and stored in your garage or shed.

Check it out and if you like it, please subscribe!

https://youtu.be/U3A0uo2N7W0


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

That was a great video. I can't wait to see part two. I have been wanting to try some tomb stones. Can you tell me where to find the hot knife and heat gun?


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry about that, I should have mentioned it in the video. The heat gun can be purchased at Home Depot or Lowes. Cost can vary depending on which one you buy, but I think this one cost me about $50.00. The hot knife was purchased at Michaels for about $29.00. Mine was in the wood work section. It's actually pretty awesome because it comes with a bunch of screw on attachments that you can use for different projects. It even has a soldering attachment that I have used to make some of my own halloween lights. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

I will be following this.


----------



## Dmitriy (Jan 9, 2014)

Need part 2


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the great feedback. Part 2 is now up, the link ia below. Part 3 will be next week, and hopefully part 4 (in which we finally build the frame and attach the walls) will be in 2 weeks. Be sure to check it out and please subscribe!

http://youtu.be/z1715tTvh1E


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

FYI, if you have a Harbor Freight Tool store close to you they have their heat guns on sale many times for around $10.00 and they also have a hot knife. It is usually around $10 as well.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome thread and video


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

I decided to add some extras to place around the mausoleum. Using some spare stuff from around the house, I decided to make a spider corpse that wI'll be on the ground next to the tombstones in front of the mausoleum. Framing it and padding it took about 20 minutes. You can check it out at:

https://youtu.be/BvNbWgjTRw8


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Please post another video. I need my tut fix. ha ha


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how you finish this. Looks great so far!


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't put anything up recently. Work had been vicious the last couple of weeks so I haven't been able to get much decorating done. However, I am going to be filming tonight and this weekend so by the end of this week and next week I should have 2 more tutorials up on youtube. The framework for the mausoleum and the painting tutorial. If you are building one yourself, feel free to contact me with any questions. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is a picture of the base coat of the painted bricks for the upcoming tutorial. It still needs a ton of work but it is coming along nicely.


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for being so patient while I finished more videos. I appreciate all of your emails and positive comments. With that, Part 3 of the Modular Mausoleum is up on YouTube. You can check it out at the link below and if you like the tutorials, please subscribe to our channel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2h1fbOkm48


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Scary Papa said:


> FYI, if you have a Harbor Freight Tool store close to you they have their heat guns on sale many times for around $10.00 and they also have a hot knife. It is usually around $10 as well.


Thank goodness for Harbor Freight - seriously, for low-cost tools, they're the only way to go!


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Everyone, so I am about to put up the last two tutorials for the modular mausoleum. This weekend, I will show you how to use PVC pipes to build the frame and how to attach the foam boards. I am also going to show how to cover seam lines and the corners while adding more details to the building. Here is a picture of the completed frame work. As for the door, I am not going to show how to paint this because there is already a fantastic tutorial on how to paint a rusted door on YouTube. This is where I learned to paint a faux rusted metal look, so I have included this link below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5-AZyIojsY

Again, if you have any questions, feel free to message or email me. 25 days until Halloween!

PS. Sorry the photo is sideways, I couldn't figure out how to turn in and I have to get back to work on the Mausoleum!


----------



## TJK3000 (Oct 9, 2015)

It looks great!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just finished watching and now I can't wait to see how you put it all together!


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Everyone, sorry that it's been so long. We had a family emergency with my son that took up my time for a few weeks. However, we are back now with part 4 of the Modular Mausoleum build. In this video, I will show you how to assemble the framework, attach the foam panels and prepare the door. Make sure to check back next week as we will be showing the final touches and reveal of the completely finished SAMHAIN Mausoleum. 

https://youtu.be/Fl0xXcobX2E


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I just watched all 4 of the videos thus far and have to give you TONS of credit for not only great craftsmanship, but also PATIENCE! Man, lot of time involved in doing this on the scale you're doing it. Bravo! 

One question for you--and maybe this will be answered: when you screw the brackets into the backside of the foam, have you found that sturdy enough to hold up to wind, etc? Or phrased another way, is the PVC structure rigid enough that it's not a problem and any wind/weather buffeting is spread out equally across the surface to not rip it out of the foam? 

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the positive response. I am glad you enjoyed it. I have put together the final product and I will be putting the video up this week. I wanted to answer some of the questions about durability. I usually put up my big displays and decorations on Halloween Night only. However, I know that is not how the majority of you roll so I decided to put the modular mausolem outside during 2 days of wind storms we had in michigan the week before halloween. In short, I had to rebuild the walls. This did not hold up to the wind. Also, I used exterior liquid nail on the decorations instead of lock tight and found that the glue can dry, but become runny and loose again with rain. These issues only applied to the open cell foam. The polystyrene and pvc frame held up amazing. For next year, I am going to attach the foam wall portions onto a small beams to support the walls themselves. All in all, the mausoleum turned out great. Next year, I will build a roof for it and decorate the inside so people can walk up and see in the windows. I am considering buying a short throw pocket projector so that I can do a pepper's ghost hologram in the window. I will include tutorials of all of this once it comes to fruition, and I will also show how to reinforce the walls for those of you who keep your decorations up all month. Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween, and I look forward to sharing ideas for next year. Also, I wanted to show you a great prop that was made by one of my friend's husband. For those of you who decide to try this, it's going to take come mechanical know-how, but it will be so worth the time and effort. Check it out at 
https://youtu.be/JWHQJx41840


----------

